# Feather in my cap



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

After 5 days of chasing pronghorns with my .44 mag I gave up and shot one with a 25-06 rifle. How lame is that? All the big ones I was chasing with a revolver have been taken.

It's a small one, but has some character. Kind of a wide at 15 3/8" inside:









Broken left prong:









Shot in the neck at 316 yards. It will be a good eater.

There's a feather in my cap...ask gdog. 8)


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats! Good shooting!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice Goob!!! I love chase'in lopes too..


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow that's a little one? lol looks pretty nice to me, congrats.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice job. Don't feel too bad after chasing them for 5 days with a hand gun. You were having fun right?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Not lame at all... that is a fine goat. Good going goob and nice shooting!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done goob! Glad you got out and had some fun.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice goat! Way to go GOOB!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice shot "white feather". When you going back to Nam?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome goat congrats Goob!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats Goob! very nice speed goat... err speed thing!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a great lope Goob thanks for the post and photos. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm throwing the head and horns away.

If anyone wants them I will keep them in my freezer until I get an elk.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

An antelope with a pistol!!?? Geez Goob ya might as well sneak up and use a spear. That's awesome!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

[attachment=0:3jtb9cv5]Goat2010_b_sm.jpg[/attachment:3jtb9cv5]
You deserved a bigger feather in your hat so I helped you out.
It's an exact replica of a Reeves Pheasant feather that, in Africa, only the very successful and noble are allowed to wear. I'm sure you can't tell it was photoshopped but it was. Chuck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> [attachment=0:1ad0c4vj]Goat2010_b_sm.jpg[/attachment:1ad0c4vj]
> You deserved a bigger feather in your hat so I helped you out.
> It's an exact replica of a Reeves Pheasant feather that, in Africa, only the very successful and noble are allowed to wear. I'm sure you can't tell it was photoshopped but it was. Chuck.


That's cool! I would have never known it was Photoshopped if you hadn't told me.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Really cool Goobie.....

25-06?? You could have a used a .243... :O•-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> Wow that's a little one? lol looks pretty nice to me, congrats.


No Kiddin!

Right on Goob! I'm sorry you didnt get a chance to shoot him with your .44, but at least it was a successful hunt and you got a nice looking animal 8)


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work Goob! Not too shabby of a buck!

Just got back from chasing UT Sage Grouse and saw your post. I put in for my WY bonus point....might put in next year. Just don't tell your son in law I have max points!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Nice work Goob! Not too shabby of a buck!
> 
> Just got back from chasing UT Sage Grouse and saw your post. I put in for my WY bonus point....might put in next year. Just don't tell your son in law I have max points!


So how was the sage grouse hunt?

I won't say a word to my son-in-law. 

Do you remember the feather?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Do you remember the feather?


Oh yeah!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Bo0YaA said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that's a little one? lol looks pretty nice to me, congrats.
> ...


Thanks Bax.

It's the rifle deer hunt in southwest Wyoming and antelope is open too. So I 've been deer hunting around Evanston, hoping to find a big serviceberry antelope buck while deer hunting.

Many of the deer hunters have pronghorn tags and go out mid-day and chase goats. So they are awlful spooky and hard to get within revolver range.

I had three goat tags and filled one doe/fawn with my .257 Weatherby purposely over 450 yards (not on the first shot mind you). I have one more doe/fawn pronghorn tag. It will be handgun only on that one; I will leave the rifle home.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

nice! congratulations!


----------

